# Wings of history for sale...



## v2 (May 16, 2007)

Guy Gibsons wings for sale... full story:
http://new.edp24.co.uk/content/news...gory=news&itemid=NOED16 May 2007 08:47:09:897


----------



## timshatz (May 16, 2007)

Always felt a little maudlin when considering the purchase of something like that. Estate jewelry gives me the same "haunted" feel.


----------

